# Desert Hairy scorpion.



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

I have had a desert hairy since june and up untill now he has been healthy aggressive and eating everything he was given
His setup has not changed in that time but in the last week or so he has become very lethargic sitting huntched up in the corner he wont eat and doesnt seem to react to much anymore.
He last ate a couple of weeks ago.
Could this be a moult or death on it way?
Hes maybe 4inch legspan at a guess (bit of an over estimate i think)


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

A pic would help, i could compare with what i witnessed with my own specimens.
from the guessed measurement(very large), i would say it's an adult and if it's not overly fat as they are in premoult...
I don't want to be too pessimistic here but it sounds like death is closing in.
I lost another specimen a few weeks back, it was an adult Spadix and as you described, it was lethargic, not eating much if at all and i noticed that they always die in the coldest side of the tank (my own experience with desert hairy's).
Death is a pretty slow process with scorpions. I noticed some very slight changes in behaviour weeks before it actually happens.

-J


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

lucozade3000 said:


> A pic would help, i could compare with what i witnessed with my own specimens.
> from the guessed measurement(very large), i would say it's an adult and if it's not overly fat as they are in premoult...
> I don't want to be too pessimistic here but it sounds like death is closing in.
> I lost another specimen a few weeks back, it was an adult Spadix and as you described, it was lethargic, not eating much if at all and i noticed that they always die in the coldest side of the tank (my own experience with desert hairy's).
> ...


I dont want to disturb him to get a picture is the thing!
Hes mainly just holding his claws to his face almost asif hes eating an imaginary cricket.
He is also still up against the heatmat side of the viv and doesnt look plump.
He does seem to have a lump of poo stuck to his tail.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

The claw thing gives it away.
I'm afraid but death is knocking at the door.
How long has it been in that position? This is the last "stage" of death, can last 2-3 days (again from my own experiences)

On the other hand, i've seen some scorpions in that position for almost 24hrs and nothing happened..
In another occasion, the scorp died with its pedipalps (arms) open.

-J


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

lucozade3000 said:


> The claw thing gives it away.
> I'm afraid but death is knocking at the door.
> How long has it been in that position? This is the last "stage" of death, can last 2-3 days (again from my own experiences)
> 
> ...


Its been like 5 days. 
But i think if thas what it is it might just a more drawn out case.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine did this, he was a little lethargic but nothing major then he just died suddenly, my flat rock died at the same time........i was so upset, i asked around and a lot of friends have lost scorps at this time of year


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Mine did this, he was a little lethargic but nothing major then he just died suddenly, my flat rock died at the same time........i was so upset, i asked around and a lot of friends have lost scorps at this time of year


I know! How weird is that?

-J


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

lucozade3000 said:


> I know! How weird is that?
> 
> -J


I thought it strange as they ahve all been diff species and ages/sizes 
Are you being serious or sarcastic with me..i can't tell.....i have just got in from work and my brain is tired


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Mine did this, he was a little lethargic but nothing major then he just died suddenly, my flat rock died at the same time........i was so upset, i asked around and a lot of friends have lost scorps at this time of year





lucozade3000 said:


> I know! How weird is that?
> 
> -J


I supose it does make sense that sudden weather changes can cause a shocked to the system.
Especially when you throw them in an alien environment.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

TEENY said:


> I thought it strange as they ahve all been diff species and ages/sizes
> Are you being serious or sarcastic with me..i can't tell.....i have just got in from work and my brain is tired


NO i'm serious. Not in a mood for sarcasm today.
I lost some specimens this past two months and it's always this time of the year.
Everything is fine one day, the next they start dying. That is baffling me.

-J


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

RandomDan said:


> I supose it does make sense that sudden weather changes can cause a shocked to the system.
> Especially when you throw them in an alien environment.


Possibly, except they are always in same place at same temps etc the ambient temp here doesn't drop that much cos of heating etc The flat rock i have had for a long time too, through all diff times of year and conditions 


lucozade3000 said:


> NO i'm serious. Not in a mood for sarcasm today.
> I lost some specimens this past two months and it's always this time of the year.
> Everything is fine one day, the next they start dying. That is baffling me.
> 
> -J


Thats ok then i thought for a min that there was something i didn't know about lol
It is baffling, especially as my two were fine.....the not 
I lost one of my new baby long claws this morning too which is upsetting as it was eating a nice micro crick a couple days ago, the other four are charging about fine still


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

RandomDan said:


> I supose it does make sense that sudden weather changes can cause a shocked to the system.
> Especially when you throw them in an alien environment.


I've had them for years. Some of my first and the conditions in the tanks are always the same :temp drop at night and ventilation with fresh air, temp gradient 18-28C or 30C (it's a large tank) one of the tunnels is regularly moisturised...
Just happens.

-J


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Possibly, except they are always in same place at same temps etc the ambient temp here doesn't drop that much cos of heating etc The flat rock i have had for a long time too, through all diff times of year and conditions
> 
> Thats ok then i thought for a min that there was something i didn't know about lol
> It is baffling, especially as my two were fine.....the not
> I lost one of my new baby long claws this morning too which is upsetting as it was eating a nice micro crick a couple days ago, the other four are charging about fine still





lucozade3000 said:


> I've had them for years. Some of my first and the conditions in the tanks are always the same :temp drop at night and ventilation with fresh air, temp gradient 18-28C or 30C (it's a large tank) one of the tunnels is regularly moisturised...
> Just happens.
> 
> -J



There are some that are difficult/impossible to control though, pressure and light etc.
They may only be slight but who can tell what differences it makes.

Iv got no doubt that is dis-heartening none the less.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

TEENY said:


> It is baffling, especially as my two were fine.....the not
> I lost one of my new baby long claws this morning too which is upsetting as it was eating a nice micro crick a couple days ago, the other four are charging about fine still


Sorry to hear 
Let's hope that out of the four you have left, one makes it nicely to adulthood.
That's the advantage of having a few.

-J


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

lucozade3000 said:


> Sorry to hear
> Let's hope that out of the four you have left, one makes it nicely to adulthood.
> That's the advantage of having a few.
> 
> -J


I am really hoping so, only one of my three tiy emp scorplings made it to juvie, i have no doubt he will go all the way as he is a glutton lol

I got 5 of these little things from Gar, they are iddy biddy about 1cm, so have everything crossed for at least 1 to make it.


----------



## Jenni T (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi there,
I'm randomdans OH, he's actually my scorpion but it was just easier to use Dans account.
Anyway he's been out doing this all evening  seems to just be hanging off the bit of wood with one leg and he's been like it for a good while now, he does keep moving his legs but thats all.
Just wondered what your thoughts were? I know the outcome looks bleak but it just made wonder what the hell he was up to now.
Sorry for the crap phone pictures:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I had the Same as lucozade, My desert hairy was doing really well, eating trying to kill me at every oppertunity as they should 

then I woke up one morning and she was dead 

Mine was also an Adult female


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Jenni T said:


> Hi there,
> I'm randomdans OH, he's actually my scorpion but it was just easier to use Dans account.
> Anyway he's been out doing this all evening  seems to just be hanging off the bit of wood with one leg and he's been like it for a good while now, he does keep moving his legs but thats all.
> Just wondered what your thoughts were? I know the outcome looks bleak but it just made wonder what the hell he was up to now.
> ...


Never seen that "pose" before.
Doesn't look right..
Sorry 

-J


----------



## Jenni T (Feb 7, 2010)

We moved him off the wood this morning, I just checked on him now and he's moving a tiny bit but he's as good as dead 
I'll leave him be now.
Thanks everyone for your help anyway, it had to be my one invert I was really attached too that died!
R.I.P Facehugger


----------

